

New Solar Plane Takes First Test Flight - plane
http://techknownet.info/New-solar-plane-takes-first-test-flight

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=974963>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=975205>

